# PSA (bitework) training pics!...finally...



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok guys, a couple people had said they would like to see pics of Rayne's bitework training so here so are!!! Most of the dogs in the club are training for PSA (protection sports association). Rayne's littermate, the black GSD pup, is training for French ring--hence the foundation for leg bites. Just a couple of Rayne, but some of the others were cool so I included them too. Enjoy :smile:

A guy who trains with us has been taking some video and said he will make a mass-up for us. So hopefully I'll get that soon!

Rayne -- 7 months old




























Abby (Rayne's sister)



















Repo (Malinois)










Coacoa (Pitbull)



















**photos taken my Tammy Richey**


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cool!!! Its awesome to train dogs with such self control as this...and you can tell they have so much fun at it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Very cool!!! Its awesome to train dogs with such self control as this...and you can tell they have so much fun at it. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks! and yes, impulse control - especially in PSA - is super important. We've started imprinting and doing simple foundations in that for Rayne already. It's a big hurdle for her with how much drive she has for the work. But in everything I've seen, doing at least the foundations with positive marker traning is so much more powerful to the dog than any other method. You can start when the dog is younger, you don't risk squashing any of the drive....I like it a lot :smile:


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

very awesome! i love bite sports, they are always so fun to watch. rayne and her sister look identical when they are barking, well except for the colour .


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Great pictures! Can you do videos? I´d love to see some!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

That's so awesome! I'd love to get Peyton into that but resources are limited around here unfortunately. It is cool how Rayne and her sister look so identical when barking! Keep up the good work!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome pics! I'd totally be into that if I had a GS or mal. I've considered it with Minnie because she is very protective of me, but I don't think she'd really have much "drive" to do it just for fun.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Golly, I've never really seen bite sports before. Haven't seen a class offered round here anywhere, but it sure looks interesting. Gosh, I'd hate to be the bloke on the inside of that sleeve and stuff, I'd poop myself for sure. 
The dogs do look awesome though, obviously thoroughly enjoying it. Raine and her sister are just stunning dogs, they both look so fit, and the intensity, wow!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Really great pictures!! That is also one big, brave guy being the training dummy! 

Those dogs really have an intense drive. It would be amazing to watch one of those training sessions.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

BRT said:


> Great pictures! Can you do videos? I´d love to see some!


I don't have a good camcorder to do video with, everything I try with my own cameras is too blury. But there is a guy we train with that does commercials and stuff as his job so he's been recording our training sessions and will make a mash-up after he gets enough footage. I'll post it for sure when I get my hands on it :smile:


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Gosh, I'd hate to be the bloke on the inside of that sleeve and stuff, I'd poop myself for sure.
> The dogs do look awesome though, obviously thoroughly enjoying it. Raine and her sister are just stunning dogs, they both look so fit, and the intensity, wow!





chowder said:


> Really great pictures!! That is also one big, brave guy being the training dummy!
> 
> Those dogs really have an intense drive. It would be amazing to watch one of those training sessions.


Haha, yeah he is pretty brave. Those Pitts, even when they target the correct body parts on the bite suit, he ends up with huge bruises. And sometimes the dogs get dirty and will go for his hands. And it has been crazy hot down here, which makes that suit not very fun to wear for length of time he has to.

The intensity for both these dogs is incredible. They're similar, but different in many ways. Rayne does not have an "off" switch just yet, she's pretty intense almost 24/7. But on the field she is a whole 'nother animal. As much as I know she likes me, I have to be careful not to set myself to get tagged when she is in full blown drive. She is very.....possessive.....to put it lightly :smile:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yay, great pics! Rayne looks good. I really like her sister! And hello pretty malinois.... 

Oh man we did a PP scenario in my house today for the first time. Holy crap even with them being unsure what was up it was pretty impressive. Scout pretty much explodes in drive while she is waiting her turn.

If we have the time to slowly socialize his male to me, my trainer would be willing to teach me to handle a French Ringsport dog. I really, really, really want to learn!
I kinda want to learn to decoy too. I can live with bruises, lol. Its just so fun to work dogs!


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

monkeys23 said:


> If we have the time to slowly socialize his male to me, my trainer would be willing to teach me to handle a French Ringsport dog. I really, really, really want to learn!
> I kinda want to learn to decoy too. I can live with bruises, lol. Its just so fun to work dogs!


French Ring has so many darn rules, and it's wierd rules too! You can get a zero for an entire scenerio because you spoke to the judge or something little and stupid like that. Way too confusing for me :smile:

Geez, I'm having a hard enough time learning how to be on the end of the leash and not screw everything up, let alone trying to learn how to catch dogs. In the begining my trainer had said it was a right of passage to at least catch a dog one time, before I could train with the club. I think he forgot though, cuz I haven't done it yet :biggrin: But I told him I get to pick which dog I would take a bite from, and it would be on the hard sleeve for sure!!!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Wow! That looks like so much fun! You HAVE to make sure you keep sharing pictures of both girls with us! And I'm looking forward to that video!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

KlaMarie said:


> I don't have a good camcorder to do video with, everything I try with my own cameras is too blury. But there is a guy we train with that does commercials and stuff as his job so he's been recording our training sessions and will make a mash-up after he gets enough footage. I'll post it for sure when I get my hands on it :smile:


Look forward to see those!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

That is so awesome! My friend is into this with her rotties and I love seeing the videos of them.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm just now catching up on pics - love these!!! We switched over to French ring about two months ago - it's very interesting. Definitely a lot of rules, but I feel they are more easy going than Schutzhund in respects to positions, etc. I have a few pics I should post up from this past weekend. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

I will be out this weekend and make sure to remind D. lol. Actually, I will be getting certified as a decoy so I have to start putting on the suit myself.



KlaMarie said:


> French Ring has so many darn rules, and it's wierd rules too! You can get a zero for an entire scenerio because you spoke to the judge or something little and stupid like that. Way too confusing for me :smile:
> 
> Geez, I'm having a hard enough time learning how to be on the end of the leash and not screw everything up, let alone trying to learn how to catch dogs. In the begining my trainer had said it was a right of passage to at least catch a dog one time, before I could train with the club. I think he forgot though, cuz I haven't done it yet :biggrin: But I told him I get to pick which dog I would take a bite from, and it would be on the hard sleeve for sure!!!!


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Agreed. I strive for Schutzhund quality obedience in FR even though as they say "its' only ring". Enjoy your training



jenv101 said:


> I'm just now catching up on pics - love these!!! We switched over to French ring about two months ago - it's very interesting. Definitely a lot of rules, but I feel they are more easy going than Schutzhund in respects to positions, etc. I have a few pics I should post up from this past weekend. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I love watching my trainer decoy other dogs and my own, its amazing how much goes on between the dog and a good decoy/trainer. I think it would be really interesting and fun to learn. 

I do like that FR is less stylized and focused on "flash" and I feel like its more realistic. I don't think it requires less OB though... yeah positioning and stuff may not have to as perfect, but that backwards heel/guard in the brevet alone requires a lot of good training and self control. Just sayin.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, that's why I got into ring years ago. Many around me were in to IPO and when then I met the ring guys. It was more realistic and transferred over to live situations more easily and YES, the first time my dog walked backwards on defense of handler I was like a kid at Christmas. Great obedience will just get me more points and I also compete in UKC/AKC competitive ob events so it's more the standard now when I train. It doesn't require "less" obedience. You just don't earn many style points during trials.



monkeys23 said:


> I love watching my trainer decoy other dogs and my own, its amazing how much goes on between the dog and a good decoy/trainer. I think it would be really interesting and fun to learn.
> 
> I do like that FR is less stylized and focused on "flash" and I feel like its more realistic. I don't think it requires less OB though... yeah positioning and stuff may not have to as perfect, but that backwards heel/guard in the brevet alone requires a lot of good training and self control. Just sayin.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

committed2excellence said:


> I will be out this weekend and make sure to remind D. lol. Actually, I will be getting certified as a decoy so I have to start putting on the suit myself.


Haha! Well then, I'll have to sure to wear my running shoes if I'm going to be catching a dog! And I sure as heck won't be catching either of Thomas' girls, NO thank you. 



monkeys23 said:


> yeah positioning and stuff may not have to as perfect, but that backwards heel/guard in the brevet alone requires a lot of good training and self control. Just sayin.


I LOVE that defense of the handler exercise. I want to eventually teach Rayne that, even though we may never need it for PSA.


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Believe it or not Jexx is the one who will leave you bruised as will Punisher.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

committed2excellence said:


> Believe it or not Jexx is the one who will leave you bruised as will Punisher.


Oh jeez, you're not leaving me any options. But I want to do the hard sleeve, so I'm hoping I don't get bruised through that. I think Jexx will bite a sleeve. And Paul's dogs bite a sleeve, I'll catch his small female if he's there :wink: You gotta start small!


----------

